# Help identify my fish please



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello guys,
Ive had my fish for about a year and a half.

However when I purchased my fish, I knew little about fish community/water type, however it seems like I got lucky as most of my fish are still here.

However, I am having problem identify the names of all my fish in the hopes of better understanding how to improve my aquarium

Here is a list of pictures, I have added descriptions on the fish I know the names of and amount I have in my aquairum.

If you guys have any suggestions ( fish I should add or take out) please let me know!

Thanks 

Fish - Imgur

Overall picture of my tank(80gallons) while feeding my fish: 
http://imageshack.com/a/img585/7476/4ble.jpg


Also my jebo light system is having problems, it has two switches ( one for each line of lights ) however one of the lines have stopped working ( tried changing bulbs and still has the problem ) would you guys know how I can fix this? Thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

striped fish;Leporinus(banded).Probly L.octofasciatus or L.desmotes.Going with first guy;Banded Leporinus, Leporinus fasciatus Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish
Ghost fish is a Ghost knife;Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Black Ghost Knifefish
silver shark is a Pictus catfish;Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Pictus Cat
Dracula doesn't really look like a dracula pleco,but is some kind of pleco;
Acistrus hoplogenys Ancistrus hoplogenys ? Loricariidae ? Cat-eLog
This is a dracula pleco;DRACULA PLECO L007 -medium
Last unknown fish is a clown rasbora;Rasbora kalochroma (Clown Rasbora) ? Seriously Fish
The albino shark is ;albino redtailed shark;Albino Red Fin Shark Profile and Description with Aquarium Pictures
You've done well to get pretty tough fish all in one tank.A quick geuss is the leporinus will be the toughest,as he is a predator.But it is just a geuss.
The light problem is probly a ballast .


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> striped fish;Leporinus(banded).Probly L.octofasciatus or L.desmotes.Going with first guy;Banded Leporinus, Leporinus fasciatus Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish
> Ghost fish is a Ghost knife;Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Black Ghost Knifefish
> silver shark is a Pictus catfish;Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Pictus Cat
> Dracula doesn't really look like a dracula pleco,but is some kind of pleco;
> ...



Thanks so much! 
I actually confrimed in another thread that it is in fact a darcula, I remember my father purchasing it for around $70

Is there any suggestions you have? do I have too many fish for a 80gallon tank?


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Also, were you able the identify the fish in the first picture?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't tell what first fish is from pic?
If you were totally new to fish I would say stay away from almost all the fish you have,but since you have had them for awhile???I'll take being lucky any day to being good,as bad things happen to those who are good at times.Lucky people are ...LUCKY!
If they're not killing each other already then I wouldn't mess with it,but some of those fish really will be or are too large for an 80g.
Instead of me geussing or giving opinion go to this site;
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
Input tank size,filter and then how many of each fish and I'm sure they will have a lot of warnings for you.They will also help guide you with maintenance and tell you if you are overstocked or underfiltered.The site is not the fishkeeping/fishkeepers bible,but does offer decent info on the safe side of things.
I posted dracula pleco in algae eater thread before seeing picture.


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Can't tell what first fish is from pic?
> If you were totally new to fish I would say stay away from almost all the fish you have,but since you have had them for awhile???I'll take being lucky any day to being good,as bad things happen to those who are good at times.Lucky people are ...LUCKY!
> If they're not killing each other already then I wouldn't mess with it,but some of those fish really will be or are too large for an 80g.
> Instead of me geussing or giving opinion go to this site;
> ...


Got it thanks
to be honest all my fish get along well
none of them have any damage to their fines, or chase eachother
its just always the bala sharks and the yellow(black stripes) forgot their names causing havoc, but causing havoc with eachother


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

btw for the first picture...all I know is that its a type of catfish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The leporinus is conspecific I believe(means they go after fish that look like them).Since the bala is shaped the same he's a target.Both will get large!
I wouldn't give 9 out 10 fish newly introduced to your tank more then 1 day!
But ,unless your looking to lower the number of fish in your tank ,enjoy.If you were thinking of re homing any they would be the first ones for me.You local fish store(LFS) may actually take them in trade?


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> The leporinus is conspecific I believe(means they go after fish that look like them).Since the bala is shaped the same he's a target.Both will get large!
> I wouldn't give 9 out 10 fish newly introduced to your tank more then 1 day!
> But ,unless your looking to lower the number of fish in your tank ,enjoy.If you were thinking of re homing any they would be the first ones for me.You local fish store(LFS) may actually take them in trade?


Hey im having a hard time making the aqadvisor work
for example I cant find Leporinus in the list


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr. Bandit - lucky guesses... all eight of them! 

You couldn't pay me to keep a leporinus... my friend has had them grow to a foot and either peck the other fish to death (its a scale eater) or headbutt them like a goldfish. And we're talking RedDevils and Midas cichlids among other smaller barb like things.

This tank should be studied to see why it is working.


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Botiadancer said:


> Mr. Bandit - lucky guesses... all eight of them!
> 
> You couldn't pay me to keep a leporinus... my friend has had them grow to a foot and either peck the other fish to death (its a scale eater) or headbutt them like a goldfish. And we're talking RedDevils and Midas cichlids among other smaller barb like things.
> 
> This tank should be studied to see why it is working.


Maybe its because I put them in all together?
Im telling you (as you can even see from the pictures) none of my fish have problems with eachother...the only time chasing occures its when the leps chase eachother, or when the bala sharks chase eachother.

and yes I agree with you, these guys wont stop growing, and as they are growing there getting more and more chaotic..

Also would you by any chance know the name of the fish in the first picture of the album? ( the catfish inside the tree )


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ace626 said:


> Hey im having a hard time making the aqadvisor work
> for example I cant find Leporinus in the list


Got a better picture 
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a syno, which one is hard to tell from the pic


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

susankat said:


> Looks like a syno, which one is hard to tell from the pic


Il try getting a better picture tomorrow


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The cat is probly a Synodonitis.Most popular one available is eupterus.
The genus Synodontis


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> Mr. Bandit - lucky guesses... all eight of them!
> 
> You couldn't pay me to keep a leporinus... my friend has had them grow to a foot and either peck the other fish to death (its a scale eater) or headbutt them like a goldfish. And we're talking RedDevils and Midas cichlids among other smaller barb like things.
> 
> This tank should be studied to see why it is working.


Great point!
I'm blown away with the no trouble myself.
I'm "hip" to getting lucky!Sometimes knowing a fish and spelling it right are two different things!Google or whoever usaully corrects me(thank God!),but wasn't even close for leprisoma,or leprimosa(I'm old!),so thankfully I still have books(I hear they will be illegal soon!?),and was able to find the first one.
I'm old so I've kept or seen most fish available.I almost regret my angels on the aggressive fish issue.Aggressive fish are more prone cause to disease issues as stress is the #1 factor for most disease.Peaceful fish only need good water!I'm all about peaceful fish,they can be just as interesting,and it has been along time since I've said this but "no community needs a bully!"
The bala and leporinus will easily outgrow your tank and IMO I don't think even a 6' tank is appropriate for them.Most torpedo shaped fish really like to run,six feet ain't nothing(niether is 8').There really are some fish that just shouldn't be in aquariums,and those two are on the list!
In all honesty when I see the Leporinus I think of the tiger fish from the monster fish show.You know the one that ate a little girl for wearing shiny baubles!They are predators that if not hunted themselves(what in the world would hunt them?) hunt for everything and anything.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Even the black ghost knife will outgrow the tank, I kept one in a 75 by himself and he was 15 inches when I gave him to the zoo.


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Great point!
> I'm blown away with the no trouble myself.
> I'm "hip" to getting lucky!Sometimes knowing a fish and spelling it right are two different things!Google or whoever usaully corrects me(thank God!),but wasn't even close for leprisoma,or leprimosa(I'm old!),so thankfully I still have books(I hear they will be illegal soon!?),and was able to find the first one.
> I'm old so I've kept or seen most fish available.I almost regret my angels on the aggressive fish issue.Aggressive fish are more prone cause to disease issues as stress is the #1 factor for most disease.Peaceful fish only need good water!I'm all about peaceful fish,they can be just as interesting,and it has been along time since I've said this but "no community needs a bully!"
> ...



Haha damn, your scaring me man!
So a 80 gallon tank isnt enough for these guys?
and I agree, I like peacefull fish such as angel fish more too
What are some good ones you suggest me getting, once I could find another home for the rest of my fish if things dont work out


----------



## Ace626 (Mar 8, 2014)

susankat said:


> Even the black ghost knife will outgrow the tank, I kept one in a 75 by himself and he was 15 inches when I gave him to the zoo.


really?
Dammit, hes one of my favorite fish =(


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

If you must have a rectangular tank, here is a good start for balasharks. There are many videos of this tank, but this includes a stock list with sizes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDKRqvbfLng

Otherwise, treat balasharks like their ocean going brethren - and do a circular or racetrack tank so they never have to turn and can swim constantly against a current.

Roseline "sharks" - the brighter colored shark for people with more normal sized tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

LOVE THE HUGE "BASEMENT" TANKS!
Here's another one(actually I think this is the same one being built!)
NEW 2700 Gallon aquarium/fish tank build. 16 weeks in under 4 mins. - YouTube
Search "energy vampires basement aquariums"
It should blow most of us away!
And OH YEA! ONE DAY WHEN I MOVE OUT OF MY BASEMENT MY BEDROOM WILL BE A HUGE AQUARIUM!Twelve feet by 14 feet maybe 3-6 feet deep!Maybe then I'll be able to have one of my absolute favorite fish again,being kept properly.The silver arrowanna.Until then "I have a dream"!


----------

